# Sending Out a Warning from Texas!!!



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lakeman, Scardinoz, and myself are planning an attack ... Texas Style!!! :cb

The Launch has been set for T minus 20:00:00 ... I would recommend some mail box reinforcements, because you never know if its your time!!!

:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Look out.. everything's bigger in Texas, even bombs.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Yea, that use to be my ole grazing land up 290.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh man, now the Newbs are gettin' into things MUHAHAHA!! :lol:

Go forth and blow some mailboxes up!!!!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Esoteric said:


> Oh man, now the Newbs are gettin' into things MUHAHAHA!! :lol:


YES WE ARE!!! :nod:


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I ain't ever seen a Texas bomb before:tease:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

The bombs have just picked up left and right here all the sudden!!! Goodness!! Really nice of all you guys to go in together and do this. Look forward to seeing the upcoming threads!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

"Honey, why are you ducking behind the couch?"


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

new bombers.. alright just don't blow yourselves up.. good luck


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

It's lookin' like it might be time to reload...


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

(Can't find a youtube clip that has the actual video!)


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Tritones said:


> "Honey, why are you ducking behind the couch?"


:behindsofa:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeehaw, gentlemen... and Mike.


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0333 3848 69

Unless the PO runs the bomb detectors over the package when I drop it off....


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome!!! this should be fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

Count me in for the next Texas size explosion, and everybody be very careful come later this week...I'll be looking forward to reading the horror stories.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

bn087 said:


> Count me in for the next Texas size explosion, and everybody be very careful come later this week...I'll be looking forward to reading the horror stories.


You got it brother! ... I already have another target in my cross hairs!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

0494 2435 6110 6110 2617 1716


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

0494 2435 6110 6110 2617 1716


----------



## bn087 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think you can, try sending the link.

And looking at the image in your cross hairs...that better be the aftermath of your evil plan...otherwise that is one hell of a mailbox!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

bn087 said:


> And looking at the image in your cross hairs...that better be the aftermath of your evil plan...otherwise that is one hell of a mailbox!


thats a puffer fish! :dizzy:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

The hell with the video ...










0494 2435 6110 6110 2617 1716


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

To embed YouTube vids:

Take this part of the URL: LVT6ZgpjPhI and paste it in between these [*youtube][/youtube] (without the asterisk of course) and it will embed the video. Like this [*youtube]LVT6ZgpjPhI[/youtube]


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Tritones said:


> To embed YouTube vids:
> 
> Take this part of the URL: LVT6ZgpjPhI and paste it in between these [*youtube][/youtube] (without the asterisk of course) and it will embed the video. Like this [*youtube]LVT6ZgpjPhI[/youtube]


got it ... thanks!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

so thats 2 fired ... 1 more to go!

9405 5036 9930 0333 3848 69
0494 2435 6110 6110 2617 1716


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, it went out the same day. I'll be as interested to see pictures of it as anyone else!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

cubanrob19 said:


> so thats 2 fired ... 1 more to go!
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0333 3848 69
> 0494 2435 6110 6110 2617 1716


 I think the second number is wrong. Nothing comes up when you put it in the system. I think you doubled up on the 6110.

That being said, I'll be going into hiding for a while.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

d_day said:


> I think the second number is wrong. Nothing comes up when you put it in the system. I think you doubled up on the 6110.
> 
> That being said, I'll be going into hiding for a while.


well thats weird! I typed in the number off of the reciept ... and now I cant find the receipt! oh well ... as long as the bomb lands on target! :boom:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

cubanrob19 said:


> well thats weird! I typed in the number off of the reciept ... and now I cant find the receipt! oh well ... as long as the bomb lands on target! :boom:


 Well, if you take out one of the 6110 groups, it shows up in the same place as the other.

0494 2435 6110 2617 1716

Also glad to see it's on the other side of the country from me. I can relax now.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

d_day said:


> Well, if you take out one of the 6110 groups, it shows up in the same place as the other.
> 
> 0494 2435 6110 2617 1716
> 
> Also glad to see it's on the other side of the country from me. I can relax now.


HaHa ... cool! looks like we're getting close to detonation!!! :boom:


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

cubanrob19 said:


> Lakeman, Scardinoz, and myself are planning an attack ... Texas Style!!! :cb


Count me in on the next assault launched out of Texas!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Halen said:


> Count me in on the next assault launched out of Texas!


Will do brother!


----------

